# Before & After pics of "Tuff" - rescued orphaned foal.



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh gosh what a strong will that little guy has, hats off to you for doing such a wonderful job with him, he is absolutely gorgeous...good work!!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Awwwwwh. ^-^
He's a cutie. I love his markings, you've done an excellent job with him. Hopefully things work out for you and him.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I love miracles!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

It's scary that someone breeding or who owns pregnant mares wouldn't know better as far as care of a foal that young.

HOWEVER.

HE IS SO CUTE! He's a lucky little guy to have found ya'll.


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Rissa said:


> It's scary that someone breeding or who owns pregnant mares wouldn't know better as far as care of a foal that young.


I agree completely!!! I don't think you should EVER breed any of your mares if you are not prepared or knowledgeable enough to care for an unexpected orphan should something happen to the dam. And to immediately put the orphan on grain at that age??? When he arrived at our home he had scours, he was severely dehydrated, scarily skinny and on the brink of death. I couldn't believe he actually survived the ride in the trailer out to our place. 

Tuff and I have become quite bonded throughout this ordeal though, and I'm just thrilled to see him running, playing and simply growing up. It almost brings a tear to my eye when I watch him run, because there were certainly enough times in the past when I prayed he'd get through "just another hour" and then "Just another day" and then "Just another week" until I began to see some light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What an amazing story. Tuff is absolutely gorgeous and looking so well. You've done very well looking after him... and you're right, people should be experienced if they're going to breed.
x


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

He is very colorfull and cute. Poor baby, thank goodness you saved him. so pretty!


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awwwwwww! he is gorgeous I love the last pic of him. He really changed a lot!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wonderful story and a perfect name for him! He has great colors and I'm anxious to see what he looks like when grown up some more. Anyone can see that special bond you 2 have. Great job & keep showing us those pics!_


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing. I love the picture of you hugging him. Sooo cute.... he seems like such a sweetheart, and a fighter too!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

He looks great! Congratulations and hats off for your care and perseverance.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

He is so freakin adorable and very flashy. congrats on your efforts!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable! Its lucky he came to you.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that is just amazing. Seems like Tuff has been through a lot in the amount of time he has been alive but it is wonderful to know he now has a loving forever home. 

He is so handsome, please keep us updated on how is is doing.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Such an inspiring story! He's so beautiful and a real survivor. It would have been such a senseless loss if you hadn't be able to intervene at that critical moment. Bless your heart and his too!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words! We really do love him a lot, and he really has been through quite a lot. My family and I feel that he must have a really special assignment/purpose that God has set aside specifically for him later on in life  We can't wait to watch him grow up even more. Thank you again - Katie


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

He looks amazing and what a bond you must have to him.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a flashy little boy and an incredible story. I'm sure he's got something important to do in his life. 

"Tuff" is a very fitting name, it seems. 

Well done, kudos for rescuing a little one. He's just beautiful. :]


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

aww! i want to hug him!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

What a precious little boy! I am so glad he was saved!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow! what a cutie!!!  great job.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is just gorgeoous, love the white patch on his knee. Well done for saving him and I hope all goes well with him. He looks so happy running round that paddock


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just thought I would give you all an update on my boy Tuff  He is now a happy and healthy 3 year old, who is currently green broke. We are learning not to nip.... LOL! He's never offered to buck, and he's just about the most affectionate horse I've ever owned. The first time I got on him, he just kinda looked at me like "what the HECK are you doing??" 

After all that I've been through with this orphan, he's been the light of my life. He greets me every day at the gate with a huge whinny, and he's getting bigger by the day. He's currently standing at around 14.3 and I pray to goodness he continues to get bigger (cannon bone measurements say he should mature to 15.2 but here's hoping). 

Here are some updated pics of my boy, and I just wanted to let you all know he's doing great 

Tuff a few months old learning how to stand tied and be patient:










Tuff as a yearling:









Tuff as a three year old:









Tuff's first time under saddle:










I'm so proud of my boy, he sure has lived up to his name


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a transformation! He looks great! Good job on him! He looks amazing!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He's a REAL looker--what are your plans for him?
Also, bless you for adopting him. I've adopted/found/taken in several cats, 2 dogs (one found at a horse auction, and the other was a stray that our cat brought to the front door!), and 2 horses. It's a wonderful thing to save a life. Anybody reading this should consider doing it. ALSO, you *don't need to adopt and save more than one animal at a time.* Gotta save time/energy/money for your OTHER charges, too!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous and you have done as great job getting him to where he is now!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies. As far as any plans for him go, I guess i'm going to take it one step at a time, but as of right now we're learning how to not have a miniature temper-tantrum (snaking his head around) when I ask him to turn to the left while being ridden. After I finish out his training, I think it would be fun to take him to a couple shows or rodeos here and there - I just have no idea what classes I'd enter as of yet. I think I'll let Tuff decide which area he feels he can excel in


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow what a lovely boy Tuff is 
I love his markings


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I adore him...... 
That's it let's see the rescue stories...
That could make a great thread.
A good horse is good but you can always add a lil color.
Macho`s MaMa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous. Nice to see how far you've come with him!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much! He really is a sweetheart and we love him more than anything


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

katie8758 said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. As far as any plans for him go, I guess i'm going to take it one step at a time, but as of right now we're learning how to not have a miniature temper-tantrum (snaking his head around) when I ask him to turn to the left while being ridden. After I finish out his training, I think it would be fun to take him to a couple shows or rodeos here and there - I just have no idea what classes I'd enter as of yet. I think I'll let Tuff decide which area he feels he can excel in


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Tuff is one of the handsomest paints Ive ever seen.
That is interesting how he gives you a hard time turning left. Maybe have your farrier look at that he might be sore on his left or just tighter on that side.
Good Luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

dirtroadangel said:


> That is interesting how he gives you a hard time turning left. Maybe have your farrier look at that he might be sore on his left or just tighter on that side.
> Good Luck
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks for the tip Dirtro  I honestly think though that it's simply due to the fact that he's only been ridden a couple of times now, and just as you and I are either right-handed or left-handed, he has his preferences as well. But if he doesn't start coming around soon, I'll be sure to get his teeth double-checked as well as his feet.


----------



## hoofprintonmyheart (Mar 26, 2012)

What a miracle! Bless you for changing his life like that! He's beautiful!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What an inspiring story. You've done REALLY well with him .


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Great job with him, he's a looker!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a handsome fella Tuff is!! Kudos to you for taking on that job and doing such a phenomenal job!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow Tuff turned out to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning boy!! Great job!!


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

lovely looking boy! good job


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

LaYuqwam111 said:


> lovely looking boy! good job


How is that beautiful boy doing?????
We want pics....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

